# anybody on the high dose of gonal f from the rfc



## KITTY1231 (Sep 5, 2008)

evening ladies

i have an appointment for the lister clinic next week and was wondering if any ladies are on the high dose of gonal f as i waould like to know the doses for each day i cant find my schedule that i had from the royal and would like to know what dose each day is

if any ladies can help me 

thanks in advance

cathy x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Kitty

Im was on 450 (225 iu)past 2 days and now use the 900 (187.5)from tomorrow till the 1oth then im back on the 450 11th (150)-13th ( 112.5)

Hope this helps

Jillyhen


----------



## KITTY1231 (Sep 5, 2008)

hi jillyhen

thanks for the reply i got a letter from prof mc clure and he said that i was on 262 daily but i know that this wasnt the case and i havent time for him to g back looking for my notes as it took him a month to reply back to me

heading to the lister clinic next week  hope you are getting on okay with your injections i found the first the worst and after a couple of days they were grand 

let me know how you get on 

cathy


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw Kitty

I havent had the nerve to do them myself im a nervous wreck when i see the needle. Its now hubbys job to do.

Feeling a bit sore today around the tummy area.

Good luck with lister

Jillyhen


----------



## KITTY1231 (Sep 5, 2008)

when i was doing my injections it took me about half an hour to do the first one and i had ne choice to do mine myself as my hubby is not great with needles

hope everything goes well with you  and thanks for the good luck wishes xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

I cant bring myself to do it at all im a right coward lol

Up in the rfc wed am at 7.50for scan number one.

Fingers crossed all is goin well


----------

